# Crick Levels, Up For Review



## ssnvet

You forgot to mention that they look really nice :^)


----------



## woodshopmike

oh, of course! Yes these levels really are a work of art.


----------



## Picklehead

Oh, I thought you meant the crick levels were up. They sure are around my house with all the snowmelt.


----------



## devann

They are some nice looking levels. Appear to be well made. Curved vials are nice, but I prefer some color in them. Clear vials can be hard to see in low light situations. A piece of white paper held behind the level can remedy the problem when it arises. I know the manufacturer guaranteed their accuracy has they all do, but did you check them for accuracy yourself?


----------



## woodshopmike

They do actually over the green vials for low light situations. The cutout area were the vials are inserted is actually painted white, not sure if it really came through in the photos.

I did not check the level for accuracy in any scientific way. I did obviously use the level around the house and while working on a door, but as far as measuring the accuracy no.


----------



## Rockbuster

I am a retired bricklayer with 50 yrs experience, these and Smith Levels are preferred by most Masons. The Crick that I bought over 20 years ago is still in top shape.


----------

